# Thank you Cagnes



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just wanted to thank Cagnes for my new avatar and signature... they are soo beautifull and i love them soo much i can't stop looking at them... it was exactly what i wanted... 

Thank you again from me and my kittys... :thumb :yellbounce :worship


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh aren't they lovely, Cagnes had done a wonderful job with your beautiful babies. She did my avatar too incidentally which I think is super dooper


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

It's because of your avatar that i asked her to do mine and my signature... it tought it was soo beautifull...


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

You're very welcome.


----------

